# 14' Jon Boat for sale



## Jimmy

14" Alumacraft jon boat with 8 hp Mariner motor. 2 swivel seats. Foot control, retractible bow mount trolling motor and new deep cycle battery included. Front storage box and floor boards recently replaced and carpeted. Trailer included. Motor runs good, trailer is in working order, boat is ready to fish. $800.00 Call 757-825-8965 after 5 pm or 727-4761 during working hours. Boat is in Hampton.


----------



## Big.Old.Bass

*14'*

 Jimmy

Do you have a picture of the boat? I can post it on our web-site. Have guys looking for just this type of boat. Come by and visit us (www.bassjons.com). if you would like me to post just e-l 
E-mail me at ([email protected])

Bob


----------



## Jimmy

Boat sold today.


----------

